# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Điểm danh những bệnh phụ khoa thường gặp

## baosonbv

*Những bệnh phụ khoa thường gặp đem lại rất nhiều phiền phức trong cuộc sống hàng ngày cho phụ nữ. Do đó phụ nữ hãy tự trang bị cho bản thân những kiến thức về chăm sóc sức khỏe vùng kín để phòng tránh bệnh hiệu quả nhất. Dưới đây là các bệnh phụ khoa thường gặp, chị em nên biết để phòng tránh những nguyên nhân gây bệnh.*
1.	 Đau khi quan hệ tình dục:
•	Dấu hiệu: khi quan hệ đau rát, có thể thấy khó thở.
•	Nguyên nhân: 
-	Do viêm nhiễm âm đạo
-	Do cổ tử cung bị tổn thương, dương vật đưa sâu gây đau.
-	Do u xơ tử cung
-	Do lạc nội mạc tử cung
-	Do u nang buồng trứng
-	Do bị viêm vùng chậu
-	Thời kỳ mãn kinh nội tiết yếu kém gây đau rát
-	Quan hệ quá sớm sau khi phẫu thuật hoặc sinh con
-	Do các bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục.
-	Hoặc do âm hộ đau mãn tính

Viêm âm đạo là căn bệnh thường gặp ở chị em
2.	Đau và rối loạn vùng chậu:
•	Dấu hiệu: đau bên dưới nút bụng và phía trên chân.
•	Nguyên nhân:
-	Do có thai ngoài tử cung hoặc bị sẩy thai, hoặc trong giai đoạn rụng trứng.
-	Do bị viêm vùng chậu
-	Do u nang buồng trứng hoặc rối loạn buồng trứng khác, do u xơ tử cung hoặc lạc nội mạc tử cung
-	Do ung thư tử cung hoặc ung thư cổ tử cung.
-	Rối loạn vùng chậu còn có các nguyên nhân khác như: bị táo bón, tiêu chảy hoặc đầy hơi; bị nhiễm trùng đường tiết niệu; bị u xơ tử cung hoặc sa tử cung.

3.	Bệnh lây qua đường tình dục (STDs):
•	Dấu hiệu:
-	Dịch âm đạo có mùi bất thường, ngứa, rát bộ phận sinh dục.
-	Xuất hiện mụn nước, mụn cóc, u, bướu, hoặc vết loét xung quanh bộ phận sinh dục, hậu môn hoặc trong miệng.
-	Chảy máu âm đạo bất thường, âm đạo bị sưng hoặc đỏ, đau rát khi quan hệ.
-	Sụt cân, phân lỏng, đổ mồ hôi ban đêm, đau nhức, sốt, ớn lạnh giống như bị cúm.
•	Nguyên nhân:
-	Quan hệ tình dục không lành mạnh.
-	Dùng chung khăn tắm hoặc đồ lót với người bệnh.

4.	Viêm âm đạo:
•	Biểu hiện:
-	Dịch âm đạo có mùi bất thường, ngứa, rát, sưng đau bộ phận sinh dục.
-	Nóng rát khi đi tiểu.
-	Đau rát khi quan hệ tình dục.
•	Nguyên nhân:
-	Do nhiễm trùng nấm men hoặc bị nhiễm khuẩn âm đạo.
-	Quan hệ tình dục không lành mạnh, không dùng phương pháp bảo vệ.
-	Bị dị ứng hoặc kích thích do sử dụng các chất hoá học.
5.	U xơ tử cung:
•	Biểu hiện:
-	Rối loạn kinh nguyệt, có thể bị rong kinh hoặc cường kinh (lượng máu nhiều hơn), có thể gây thiếu máu nghiêm trọng.
-	Đau bụng dưới, bí tiểu.
-	Có thể sờ thấy khối u ở bụng dưới.
-	Đa số dấu hiệu rất ít, hầu như là không có.
•	Nguyên nhân: chưa có nguyên nhân chính xác nhưng một số yếu tố sau đây là nguy cơ:
-	Béo phì.
-	Dậy thì sớm.
-	Không sinh đẻ.
-	Thiếu vitamin D.
6.	U nang buồng trứng:
•	Dấu hiệu: rối loạn kinh nguyệt, đau bụng dưới hoặc không có triệu chứng gì hết.
•	Nguyên nhân: 
-	Dư thừa hàm lượng HCG trong cơ thể.
-	Các nang trứng phát triển kém hoàn thiện.
7.	Viêm cổ tử cung:
•	Dấu hiệu:
-	Khí hư có màu vàng, mùi hôi.
-	Tiểu buốt rát
-	Quan hệ đau rát
-	Khó đạt cực khoái khi quan hệ.
•	Nguyên nhân:
-	Quan hệ tình dục không an toàn
-	Dị ứng với các loại chất tẩy rửa hoá học.
-	Do cơ địa
-	Do lạm dụng thuốc nội tiết.
8.	Viêm lộ tuyến cổ tử cung:
•	Dấu hiệu: khí hư nhiều, có mùi khó chịu, ngứa, khi quan hệ đau rát hoặc không có triệu chứng cụ thể.
•	Nguyên nhân: do nội tiết, do bẩm sinh hoặc sinh đẻ nhiều.
9.	Viêm vòi trứng, buồng trứng:
•	Dấu hiệu:
-	Khí hư nhiều, màu vàng, mùi hôi
-	Thường xuyên đau bụng dưới.
-	Có thể tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt, sốt và mệt mỏi.
•	Nguyên nhân là do quan hệ tình dục không an toàn.
10.	Viêm nội mạc tử cung:
•	Dấu hiệu:
-	Khí hư lẫn máu, có mùi hôi.
-	Đau bụng dưới
-	Xuất huyết âm đạo bất thường.
•	Nguyên nhân thường do can thiệp thủ thuật không đúng cách như đặt dụng cụ tử cung không vô trùng, sau nạo hút thai, hậu sản, hậu phẫu,…
	Hi vọng bài viết trên đã cung cấp những thông tin hữu ích về nguyên nhân và dấu hiệu của các bệnh phụ khoa thường gặp ở chị em.Để được tư vấn gói dịch vụ Phụ khoa tại bệnh viện và chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt trong tháng, các chị em xin vui lòng gọi tới *Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770* để được tư vấn miễn phí hoặc đăng ký điều trị viêm lộ tuyến cổ tử cung qua http://viemlotuyen.baosonhospital.com/

----------

